# any one doing the gi diet?



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello all,

I am trying to stick to a low g.i diet as i hear its the best one for someone like myself with pcos,and was wondering if anyone had any tips and recpies that they would like to share with me?
Thanx in advance x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Summer

I'm starting today with a low gi diet from a company called body chef.  All the food is cooked and prepared and delivered to my house twice a week !! quite expensive but I have found this will be the best way to get into the diet and give me an idea on portion sizes etc.

Will let you know how I get on and any tips

Tracy
xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I think the principles of the GI diet are fab, and once I've lost my weight with Lighter Life (or Cambridge as it will soon be), I'm going to follow the GI diet plan to maintain my weight loss.  Very healthy plan to do   Good luck  

Jayne x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I have heard of the body chef and sent off for a info pack, it sounds quite good, i go out a lot for dinner lunch so thought it wasnt for me though, but please let me know how u get on. good luck!

Lighter life diet i have heard of but know nothing about, i will look up on it. good luck to you too. its that time of year that everyone is on a diet or detox, loose the christmas lbs! i have a couple of stone to loose though not just a few lbs.


----------



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have just started the low Gi diet and i'm finding the food very filling in fact i do feel i have ate loads but really i dont think i havent. Please can you tell me if i'm doing this right? Here is what i had yesterday

BREAKFAST--- 2 Weetabix with chopped banana

MID MORNING SNACK ---- Apple

LUNCH--- 2 slices of soya& linseed bread with pork lettice cucumber tomatoe and grated carrott

AFTERNOON SNACK ---- A Handful of raw nuts

TEA ---- A small handful of pasta broccali, and salard

I also suffer with pcos and am desparate to lose weight as they have refused me tx til i get my bmi down its at 36 it started at 42! Hope you can help me 

Love Becky

(bab_babs1980)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Becky thanks for that rough meal plan. I really want to start this diet as i am also a PCOS sufferer


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Clare hun

I have lots of low GI books so can share some recipes with you 

Love 
me
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

that would be great tracy need to get a shopping list of what can and can't eat. Do have a simple book thats meant for taking to shops works on traffic light system ie red bad avoid green can have


----------



## Angel4 (Nov 25, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good book to find out which foods I can eat for a low GI diet?

Thanks


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I have series of books called living the GI diet the Gi diet and The Gi diet shopping and eating out guide.  They are about £10 each in the shops but i managed to get all 3 of ebay for £5


----------



## Angel4 (Nov 25, 2004)

Can you remember who you bought them off on Ebay?

Thanks


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've jsut sent you a PM with all the details


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Can u have Jelly on the GI diet?


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

tesco sell a few low GI books with some great reciepes- I have also been diagnosed with PCOS but the best thing i've been given is METFORMIN. this works well with the low GI diet and hopefully i should reach my BMI of 30 by the end of july (fingers crossed
Its worth asking your doctor about it as mine was advised by my consultant- my GP had very little idea of dosage and contacted the hospital for more information.

Hope this helps

Ali
xx


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi
I used a great receipt book called the Easy GI Diet by Helen Foster before my first IVF tx.  It helped me to lose 2 stone over 4-5 months. I found the menu suggestions and recipes just right for me, particulary because there was a special 14 day suggested menu for vegetarians (I usually struggle with diet books because of being veggie).
All I need to do now is use it again as I put all that weight back on during pregancy and afterwards during all those sleepless nights (choccie biscuit comfort eating).
Tracy x


----------

